# pleco compatibility



## CSM84 (Sep 1, 2006)

do you guys think a bushynose pleco would be a good idea for a 75 with wisteria, java ferns, and lots and lots of moss? my oto's just don't keep up. I have 5 of them. would i be better off getting 5 more oto's or a bushnose. will either of them favor green spot algae?


----------



## spdskr (Apr 24, 2006)

I think 2 or 3 _Ancistrus_ sp. (bushy nose plecos) would be great for your 75g tank. In my experience, otos consume more brown algae from both glass and plants while _Ancistrus_ search out green algae growing on the hardscape and glass. They do best if you provide them with some driftwood as some species need the extra cellulose in their diet.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, you could easily have 2 or so of the Bristlenoses or even Rubbernoses in a 75 gallon. They do deplete the algae very quickly though, so they almost always have to have supplemental feedings.
One thing you might want to watch for is if you get a male and female, they do reproduce quickly once they get going.....

I also agree that they do a much quicker job on the the tank as a whole than Oto's can.


----------



## CSM84 (Sep 1, 2006)

the bushynose wouldn't be hard on all the moss?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

My Bristles never touch any of the different mosses.

SAE's on the other hand can be very brutal with moss....


----------



## CSM84 (Sep 1, 2006)

JanS said:


> My Bristles never touch any of the different mosses.
> 
> SAE's on the other hand can be very brutal with moss....


that is what i've heard. i just spent hours fishing 2 flying fox's out of my tank because i've heard the same about them. but you guys give me the go ahead on the bushynose eh? i'm glad to hear that as i've kept them in the past and really like them.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Go ahead and get them, you have my blessing...


----------



## Shaggathai (Apr 18, 2006)

Bristlenoses are great tank cleaners. Another I've found I really like for eating algae is L128/L200 plecos, they do a good job and are pretty cool looking. They get bigger than BN's (7-8"), but grow *extremely* slowly, ~1/2" per year. If your water is on the soft side and you have an interest in keeping different plecos, they are a nice option.


----------



## CSM84 (Sep 1, 2006)

i am actually. i've always been interested in exotic pleco's but never really kept many of them. only commons, bushynose, and gold nugget plecos. i will definately look into them. do you reccomend any sources our would i be better off through my lfs?


----------



## CSM84 (Sep 1, 2006)

thanks for you blessing by the way.


----------



## Shaggathai (Apr 18, 2006)

Really depends on your LFS, some sell fancy plecos for reasonable prices, some very expensive. My local shops sell L200's for $50-75, while they can be purchased online for much, much less even when taking shipping into consideration. If you are wanting a few plecos, buying a package online will likely give you the most bang for the buck. Exoticfinds.net has a great selection and reputation. Also check out Aquabid.com, there's some good sellers and good deals there. Bayleesfishees is who I got my plecos from, Cory is a great guy and when I decide to get more plecos, I'll definately be checking with him to see if he has what I want in stock. 

Planetcatfish.com is a great resource for pleco species info, check out the Cat-elog (check out the lda and l-numbers section).


----------



## CSM84 (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah my lfs sells fancy plecos but they are expensive like you said. From 40-60 dollars for a gold nugget, not sure of the L- number. I'll check into that. Thanks for the information!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Some of them do run a few bucks, but they do live a long time.
I have a Lda033 (Schneeball Plec) and he cost a few bucks, but he's beautiful and a great algae eater.

You do want to watch with ones like the gold nugget because they aren't much for algae eaters, just like the Zebra's.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

i have a regular pleco, dont know the common name, but its a walmart pleco nothing fancy. about 6 to 8 inches long im trying to give away.


----------

